# Egyptian : Anubis Statues



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

A few pics of the Anubis statue builds.
These statues didn't cost anything since we got the cardboard and styrofoam for free. After the Sphynx build , I decide to make the Anubis' the same way.
These stand about 8-9 feet high....or rather...sit.
I got as far as finishing the whole skeleton including arms and hands but don't have pics of that yet. 
The thrones are made out of 1x2 scrap lumber and will be clad in something...not sure what yet.

Next step is paper mache the statues and make their headdresses.

The styrofoam heads are pieces of styrofoam glued together and cut with a homebuilt styrofoam cutter.


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW! Those look absolutely amazing! I love the shape of the head, it matches the classic shape perfectly! Cant wait to see those puppies (yeah, pun intended, even though they are jackals!) with some meat on their skeletons. 
Are you going to have them with MM skirt-ish clothes (I am not sure exactly what they are called, but he is always pictured in it), or will they go naked?


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.
They're not gonna be covered in MM since they'll be sitting indoors.
After papier mache-ing them , I will spray on some glue and cover them with saw dust to make them look more like stone. So , they will be sand-colored all the way . 
They will have the skirts on but those will blend in with the rest.
These statues are lightweight , you can lift them up with one hand and I'd like to keep it like that . 

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the thrones . I might build them up to make them look a little more fancy or just cover up the sides and make them look like a stone block. I think I'll go with the second thought.


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice, great idea with the sawdust too! I would have never thought of that. I dont know if this is just my opinion, but I think the whole thing looking like stone would be cool, but even if you made the throne part look like gold, with oversized costume jewels to accentuate the statue's purpose. Either way I think it will look great, I cant wait for some pics of the rest of the progress


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Completely *sweet!* I just love over-sized props in a haunt. To a tiny ToT, these are gonna look MASSIVE!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW! Really impressive. Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful _and_ lightweight- my idea of the perfect indoor prop! 
Eagerly awaiting more pics of the Anubis twins.


----------



## MotelSixx (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW!!!! fantastic!


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice start ... looks great


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Billman Likes this!!


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

A couple more pics. 
The inside of the props is hollow as seen on one of the pics.
I crumbled the newspaper to make it look more like stone before I glue the saw dust on it. These puppies are ready for paper mache !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow blown away but these guys! An Egyptian tomb raider theme is one of the themes I use for my haunt. Can't wait to see your project take shape. This is awe inspiring. Thanks for the great tutorial. The pics are so helpful understanding how you are constructing them.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW! These things are looking great!
Can't wait to see them complete!
.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice words.

I started the paper mache part of the process.
This is as far as I got. Almost done with the first layer of the first statue.
I will have to mache the headdresses afterwards to make sure I can get these statues out of my shop without damaging them.

Here are some updated pics...


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Looking better & better as they come along. It's great to have pics showing the progress being made.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

This is really good. 
That is a lot of paper mache ahead of you. Good luck!


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome progress! I think it will look great with the stone throne, heck, it _already_ looks great! Cant wait to see how they turn out, the ToTs will be blown away (As if they werent going to be in the first place!)


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Mind boggling creativity! WOW!


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ready for saw dust and paint*

We finished both statues , although , I only have pics of the first one.
They need a rougher surface , so I decided to put saw dust on them , glueing it on with spray glue.
Then it's time to paint them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow are they turning out great! How much newspaper have you gone through so far?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Those are fantastic and I like that you did two of them. I just love ancient egyptian everything. I believe they had some "outside" help from somewhere else to build all the beautiful things they built.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

*It's a wrap !*

Finished the statues today.
Here are the finished pics....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Outstanding. They are so realistic looking. You really captured the anubis. 

Some questions: How tall did they end up being? I know the base was hollow woodframe so expect they are pretty lightweight. Any guess at what they ended up weighing? Curious how exactly are you going to use them in your haunt? Sorry if you already mentioned that somewhere in the thread before. Just a terrific job though.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Outstanding. They are so realistic looking. You really captured the anubis.
> 
> Some questions: How tall did they end up being? I know the base was hollow woodframe so expect they are pretty lightweight. Any guess at what they ended up weighing? Curious how exactly are you going to use them in your haunt? Sorry if you already mentioned that somewhere in the thread before. Just a terrific job though.



Thanks for the nice words.
The statues are close to 9ft tall. That is to the top of the ears.
They are indeed very light . I think they're somewhere between 15-20 pounds .
Very easy to move them .

They will go inside the house since Egypt is our annual halloween party theme.
I'm thinking about putting them outside on halloween for the ToT's to enjoy , or better ,the parents of the ToT's.
I'd like to build some type of arched entrance in between the statues that can be used for the party but also for the ToT candy table.
We'll see how we're gonna do it.

We also have a 5ft sphynx that will go on top of a tomb and I'm working on 6 mummies right now. Once these are done , the only things left to build are 1/2 a pyramid and 10 panels ( 4'x8') with hieroglyphics. 

A small tutorial on the mummies is coming up. Another prop that didn't cost me anything.
The only thing I'm buying is 10 styrofoam sheets ( $7 each ) for the hieroglyphic walls and some paint. That will be the toal cost of my setup this year since I get the paper and cardboard for free.
That means more money for the food and prizes for the party.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

FYI : I noticed that the paper mache sticks better when painting with concrete stain compared to acrylic or spray paint.
Acrylic and spray paints tend to loosen some of the paper.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Clad In Shadows said:


> FYI : I noticed that the paper mache sticks better when painting with concrete stain compared to acrylic or spray paint.
> Acrylic and spray paints tend to loosen some of the paper.


Interesting tip Clad in Shadows. Thanks for sharing. Again, just love your work and thanks for the info on height and such. If they don't fit in your house, I'll gladly take them off you hands


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks ! I hope my way of building props is useful for a lot of people here on the forum. 

I will probably get rid of them after halloween like I do with most of my props.
Not sure how they would hold up in transit though !

One more note.... the stain I used for painting this , is Behr solid color concrete stain. Just in case someone needs this info.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow! They look so WICKED and impressive. Love the finished pieces.


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

OHHH! These things are just so darn cool! It totally reminds me of the mummy ride at universal studios for some reason! Which is sort of random given all the egyptian themed things out there, but great job! An archway would be cool, maybe with some heiroglyphics and an oversized scarab beetle in the center. Looking forward to the mummy tut.


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

WOW, I love them! I can't imagine letting something go after all that work! Someone is going to be very fortunate!!


----------



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

*Featured on HauntersDigest.com*


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Utterly beautiful! Hoping a few more pics of the Anubis Twins set up in house for your party will appear around Halloween.


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

great job. the hair made a huge difference, and I love the offering baskets!

have you thought about adding sand texture, just by using fine sand in or on the wet paint?

great job.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Anubis. These are great


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanxx Si-cotik for your post,otherwise I would never have seen these amazing Anubis twins!

Excellent job,very cool to see the work in progress & the final prop,thanxx


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words , guys.
It's been a while since I logged in . 
Not a whole lot of new things going on right now. Guess next month will be busy. Need to build hieroglyphic walls.
More to come...


----------



## Haint (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome! A few years ago my youngest wanted to be Annubis for Halloween and I found sequined banding in gold, green, blue and red and made a wide collar. It's a staple item in the ribbon/trim section at Hancock's fabrics if you think you might could use it. I can't wait to see yours finished. Great idea.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Updating thread with Clad in Shadows off site blog posts that contained his work on his giant Anubus. Too cool to loose the photos!






The Prop Shop: May 16, 2010







hallowpropshop.blogspot.com










The Prop Shop: May 23, 2010







hallowpropshop.blogspot.com





Blog post on creating his mummies:





The Prop Shop: May 30, 2010







hallowpropshop.blogspot.com


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Updating thread with Clad in Shadows off site blog posts that contained his work on his giant Anubus. Too cool to loose the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating, these are cool. Another victim of Photo-buckets folly


----------

